# Expired LTC - Legal question



## pubprof (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi,
I'm not an LEO but am hoping that someone can provide some advice regarding this situation:

A family member owns a handgun that I want to purchase. Unfortunately, he let his LTC expire. I am in possession of his handgun and my LTC is current. From what I've read, he can only sell it if he possesses a valid license. It seems that the only way he can sell it to me is to re-apply for his LTC first. Is there another legal way to execute this sale? He no longer shoots so he has no need to renew his LTC. Thanks.


----------



## pubprof (Sep 17, 2009)

Wolfman,
Thanks for the info. That's the sort of resolution I was hoping for! I appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

There are dealers that will transfer non-mass compliant guns. From the conversations I/ve had with one, who has consulted many lawyers on the subject, the handgun compliance law is a consumer protection clause for retailers, not a gun law per-se. While they are forbidden from selling a NEW non-compliant gun to a customer, the law does not apply to transfers. Dealers seem to get panicky over non-compliant guns, I'd be interested in how this plays out.


----------



## pubprof (Sep 17, 2009)

As far as compliance goes, the handgun in question is a Sig Sauer P229 so I don't anticipate any issues there. At least I hope not...


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

pubprof said:


> As far as compliance goes, the handgun in question is a Sig Sauer P229 so I don't anticipate any issues there. At least I hope not...


 110% compliant.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Atleast you have good taste in firearms


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Atleast you have good taste in firearms


Here, here is my dream gun.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My father asked me my opinion on what handgun he should buy next so I told him to buy a Sig, hes been an avid hunter,shooting enthusiast and a gun owner for over 40 yrs. He called me a few weeks ago and said he bought the Elite 226 and its the best handgun hes ever had.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My duty gun is a P220. It's old and not so pretty anymore but it devours .45 ACP's without so much as a belch and puts the rounds out in to very tight groups. I will miss it when they make me trade it out for a New P226.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> My duty gun is a P220. It's old and not so pretty anymore but it devours .45 ACP's without so much as a belch and puts the rounds out in to very tight groups. I will miss it when they make me trade it out for a New P226.


Yes, you will. We actually upgraded from 226 to 220 and it was a very good change.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> Yes, you will. We actually upgraded from 226 to 220 and it was a very good change.


We only have a handful of guys that have the 220. Sadly, they don't want to buy any new ones and they want to faze out the old ones due to "age"


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a half a dozen sigs that I have bought over the years before they came with the DAK line. After aquiring a couple DAKS I think that it might time to upgrade the line as I am pretty impressed with them.


----------

